# Beef short ribs



## jonty (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi all

Hope your enjoying the beautiful weather. Got my smoker going with some beef short ribs and a few boxes of beer.....perfect.

First time cooking these so not 100% sure what i am doing. I applied a rub of salt, pepper, cayene pepper and garlic last night; now smoking with mesquite. Looked like this when i got them out the fridge:













20150822_093523.jpg



__ jonty
__ Aug 22, 2015






Then after 3 hours smoking:












20150822_131133.jpg



__ jonty
__ Aug 22, 2015






Sat at 181F internal temp at the momentand waiting until 195 to test for tenderness.

Im not wrapping in foul, does that really make a difference?


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Jonty,

Nice looking ribs, they have pulled back off the bone well

Yeah I think the foiling and resting does make a lot of difference to tenderness as they braise in their own juices especially as they are individual ribs.

Did some without foil and they had a thicker bark, tender but just not as juicy


----------



## jonty (Aug 22, 2015)

Ah ok cool thats some good info, thank you. will do my next set in some foil after seeing how these end up


----------



## jonty (Aug 22, 2015)

Ended up so good!!!!













20150822_162710.jpg



__ jonty
__ Aug 22, 2015


















20150822_162758.jpg



__ jonty
__ Aug 22, 2015


















20150822_163153.jpg



__ jonty
__ Aug 22, 2015







Jonty


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi Jonty, nice looking meat on those ribs [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 23, 2015)

They do look nice mate!


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi Jonty,

They look really good. How long did it take to get them to 195 in the end, and what temp did you have the smoker at?


----------



## jonty (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Robbo

The Smoker was running around 240F for just over 5 hours to get them to 200F internal which is when I pulled them off and put them in a foil tin and covered for 25 minutes.  To be honest I left them to sit a little longer in the smoker due to the disparity in size between some of the ribs.  I took the temp of the largest rib which seemed to work well for that and the others.

They were delicious and I would be interested to see how the method of wrapping them from around 160F to 195F plays out so I will be trying that on my next free weekend (assuming it doesn't rain).  My fiance doesn't really like beef as it tends to be a bit chewy in restaurants etc but she devoured two of the ribs so figured they turned out pretty good.

I have to say the bbq sauce was Jeff's recipe and it was pretty good and complimented it well.  I made up a batch of the normal recipe and then a spicy bbq sauce which is delicious.

Jonty


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 24, 2015)

Great, thanks Jonty. When I eventually get around to taking the ribs out of the freezer and getting them on the smoker, I might try foiling them a bit earlier as you suggest.

Cheers

Robin


----------



## smokeymondays (Sep 2, 2015)

just catching up - Jonty, those pics make me hungry...good pullback and color as well.  I am definitely doing beef ribs soon


----------



## jonty (Sep 2, 2015)

Thank you. Seeing them again makes me really want some........when will it stop raining!!


----------

